
Long working hours, stroke and coronary heart disease - DanBC
http://us8.campaign-archive2.com/?u=7864f766b10b8edd18f19aa56&id=ae7176cdaa#WorkingHours
======
DanBC
Submitting this because:

> Working 49–54 hours a week was associated with a 27% higher risk of stroke
> than working 35–40 hours a week, with the risk 33% higher in people who
> worked 55 hours or more a week.

54 hours would be seen incorrectly by many on HN as a normal, even short,
week.

About 1 in 18 US deaths is from stroke.

